# Форум 1С > Общие вопросы по 1С - Бухгалтерии >  Бухгалтерия 3.0 инвентаризация по складам

## astraschnikov

Платформа 8.3.1.538 конф. 3.0.13.7
Имеется несколько организаций занимающихся услугами ЖКХ, каждый дом заведен отдельным оптовым складом.
При попытке провести инвентаризацию склада:
Если в настройках параметров учета стоят галки - По партиям, По складам - ведомость инвентаризации выходит пустой.
Если галки убрать, то ведомость заполняется полностью по организации и всеми ее домами/складами и не важно что выбираеш только один склад.
Подскажите куда копать, а то мозг уже кипит.

ЗЫ. и пожалуйста советов на предмет: нафига вы перешли на 3.0 - она же сырая, не надо!

----------


## Alekzander

Права попробуйте посмотреть, посмотрите в конфигураторе относительно данной ведомости, может быть, какая-то роль влияет на заполнение складов.

----------


## astraschnikov

> Права попробуйте посмотреть, посмотрите в конфигураторе относительно данной ведомости, может быть, какая-то роль влияет на заполнение складов.


роль пока у всех одна - админская

----------


## Вульф

Возможно, при вводе материалов не сформировались движения по регистрам. Но не видя базы-может быть все что угодно. Если необходимо ещё решить этот вопрос пишите в личку. Возможно решение в он-лайн.

----------


## vawd

Настройки параметров учета вводятся перед ведением учета. Если изначально не было установлено ведение учета по складам, то и документами движений по складам не создано. При изменении флага учета по складам (аналогично "по партиям") необходимо перепровести все складские документы.
Посмотрите по кнопке ДтКт в документе какие движения созданы, есть там Субконто - склад?

----------


## Кариня

работа!!!выгодно!!! http://mnsa.jobweblanc.com

----------

